# Girls needing rescue in Tampa/St Pete area! $40 adoption fee with HUGE cage



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

these poor girs have been at the rescue a long time!
they are so, so sweet, but they have not gotten any interest. 

you get everything in this photo: this cage, fleece blanket, food bowl, litter pan, wheel, hide house, water bottle, hammocks and a start up supply of litter and food... not to mention the rats! 

adoption fee for all of this is only $40, and every cent will go to finishing a new room to house our bunnies and guinea pigs. If you or anyone you know is looking to add a rat or rats to the family, please contact us!

4 LIL PIGS N BUNS rescue!
http://www.facebook.com/pigsnbuns
http://www.pigsnbuns.org/


----------

